# Naati



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

I Guys,
Anyone can share how we can gain 5 points by NAATI and what's the easiest way to get them,checklist...etc
Thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mino said:


> I Guys,
> Anyone can share how we can gain 5 points by NAATI and what's the easiest way to get them,checklist...etc
> Thanks,


Hi Mino,
not quite sure what specifically your question is, but here some general info:
NAATI is an accreditation authority for translators and interpreters. In order to receive those 5 points you need to complete the para-professional translation or interpreting test for any of the Australian community languages. At the para-professional level the test examines translation skills in both directions, i.e. LOTE <-> ENG. It does not require technical vocabulary, but good proficiency in both languages. Additionally a section examines your understanding of the ethics of the profession.
A few random things:
- You can purchase prep material from NAATI in order to prepare
- The test is quite expensive, particularly if you take it outside Australia
- The test is time consuming. Am not 100%ly sure about the para-professional test, but the professional test will take about 8 weeks from the time of application until the test date and then a further 10 weeks to receive your result. +If you take the test outside of Australia it may be offered only twice a year.
Hope this helps


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Anna,that was useful ,any idea what languages they do have ,I.e Arabic ..!
I think I'll stuck with my 65 points and apply for 189 EOI.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mino said:


> Thanks Anna,that was useful ,any idea what languages they do have ,I.e Arabic ..!
> I think I'll stuck with my 65 points and apply for 189 EOI.


Well, actually Arabic is one of the community languages, but as I said, it takes more than 4 months to get results. If you have already 65 points I would assume that you will receive an invitation before receiving the NAATI results


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

ya that the funny thing with NAATI, I dunno whether here in Australia its faster though


AnneChristina said:


> Well, actually Arabic is one of the community languages, but as I said, it takes more than 4 months to get results. If you have already 65 points I would assume that you will receive an invitation before receiving the NAATI results


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> ya that the funny thing with NAATI, I dunno whether here in Australia its faster though


It might be that it's faster for the para-professional level, but I had contacted NAATI in Sydney for the professional level testing and the timeline was pretty much test date in 6 - 8 weeks and results 10 weeks after the test. I also inquired about London, and basically they only offered tests twice a year (Mar & Sep) and results within 10 weeks.
I just think it's so funny that you need to complete a translation test to prove that you speak your mother tongue. At the end such a test also depends on your English level (which is already tested with the IELTS) and your translation skills. Anyways...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with AnnaChristina. You can submit your EOI now and if later on you still wish to claim points for NAATI, you can update your EOI once you have your results. You are free to update your EOI at any point until you receive an invitation, so the opportunity to claim more points will not be lost.


----------

